# Ever make an inadvertant good point?



## ReformedWretch (Nov 18, 2004)

I am debating Eschtalogy with some Premill people and we are discussing this supposed third temple that is to be rebuilt.

They are questioning my opinion that part of the reason that the second temple was destroyed was because animal sacrafice continued to be offered for sin.

Anyways, within this discussion I brought up the possibility of "blasphmy" without really thinking it through. I thought I was going to regret it, but after some thought and prayer this idea came to me.

If Premill believers equate this

Dan 9: 27 He will confirm a covenant with many for one 'seven.' [7] In the middle of the 'seven' [8] he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And on a wing of the temple he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him.

to Satan (The Anti-Christ) and it is truely Jesus Christ that this refers to....wouldn't that be attributing the works of God to Satan?

hmmmmmm

Thoughts?


----------

